# 4x4x4 - June 17 - June 25, 2006



## dougreed (Jun 17, 2006)

1. b L' d2 L2 r2 U B' b L r' U2 r' B f u R2 L2 F' f' l' r2 B' d B2 D2 d F r' F2 L' F2 D r' u' U r' u r2 B2 b2

2. D2 F' L R2 d' D f2 B2 D r' F2 L' f r2 U' F' B2 D2 U2 r' b F2 D u2 l D' F' b D' l F L' F' d' l' B L' r D' d'

3. L2 u' l' L u' f' u' U F r' f r' R2 D b2 D b2 l2 F2 l' f2 D f2 D2 d' l R' F r R' d B' F' r2 U' B2 L2 U2 L F'

4. f' B d U' R F2 b U' u' B2 r' U2 R' B2 u' l L2 u U' b2 F2 u D2 B l b2 d U' F r2 D' u r' R B' R L f l' b2

5. l f U2 l f' L u2 b2 R' F l2 B' d F R L D2 f r2 D2 r' u' r' d2 B' l2 L2 B u r2 R b f2 u' R d u' l' d L'


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 23, 2006)

Average: 1:10.04
Times: (1:06.21) P, (DNF), 1:09.49 P, 1:11.39, 1:09.23 P

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity. The DNF was because the timer didn't start (I noticed this after the solve), but probably it would have been my worst solve anyway. The average was very bad because I had big problems with the cube, my studio 4x4 is too loose. 

Michael Fung


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 25, 2006)

Jon Morris

1:14.53

(1:04.83), (1:28.65), 1:22.79, 1:13.75, 1:07.06

Not bad at all this week


----------

